# Zece fac din tine!



## hippychick

Hello!

I think this phrase ''Zece fac din tine'' means ''I'll make ten of you.'' But in what situations would someone use this phrase?

Also what is the translation of ''sunt praf.'' I found it to mean ''dust'' but I guess that is wrong!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trisia

Hi. I'm not familiar with the first phrase, I hope someone else is. (My guess is you'll get torn to pieces but... hope I'm wrong )

Sunt praf - I'm dust = I'm beat / I'm wasted etc.


----------



## hippychick

Thank you very much! I think I know what he is trying to say now. Cheers.


----------



## OldAvatar

hippychick said:


> Hello!
> 
> I think this phrase ''Zece fac din tine'' means ''I'll make ten of you.'' But in what situations would someone use this phrase?
> 
> Also what is the translation of ''sunt praf.'' I found it to mean ''dust'' but I guess that is wrong!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*Zece fac din tine* could mean, in a slangy language, something like _I cut you in (ten) pieces_!

*Sunt praf* means (slang too) _They are_ or _I am weak / sucker(s) / loser(s) / of low quality etc._ You should have the pronoun in order to figure out whether the speaker speaks about himself or about other people... I believe he/she means _they_, but I can't be 100% sure without a pronoun.

Best regards!


----------



## ancuta

If I may say, it always help to have the context or a bit more information about the sentence you are trying to translate. The way I understand "Zece fac din tine" or "Fac din tine zece" is "by the time I am done with you (physical or verbal altercation), you'll be spilt in ten pieces". In other words, there is gonna be nothing left of you.

Hope this helps


----------



## pro_niger

About the first phrase there is nothing left to say, but about the second one...
Firstly, I would like to add that Romanian is a very tricky language and no one can provide you an answer that is 100% correct because you`ve given us the general form of the phrase (we would surely apreciate a bit of context here) which, by the way, means:
1. whether the fact that I am too drunk to think clearly
2. or that I am extremely tired
3. the fact that I am not capable to do something (as said above)
4. may also mean that the person who is speaking thinks that he is stupid.

I hope you understood the variety of meanings that this phrase has and you will provide us with a better quote in order for us to help you.


----------



## lucigalati

hippychick said:


> Hello!
> 
> I think this phrase ''Zece fac din tine'' means ''I'll make ten of you.'' But in what situations would someone use this phrase?
> 
> Also what is the translation of ''sunt praf.'' I found it to mean ''dust'' but I guess that is wrong!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Depending on the context, "Sunt praf" might also mean "I'm exhausted!" or, if before an exam, "I'm not prepared, I did not study anything!".
"Sunt praf" may also mean "I am worth nothing! I'm zero!"
As you can see, it only has a negative meaning, no matter the context.

In regards to the other expression, "Zece fac din tine", in slang it means "I'll smash you to pieces", it's a way to threaten somebody.
I hope this helps.


----------



## irinet

Hi, 
I think Trisia is right about "I'm wasted/beat"  when someone 's
 low/less energy or intelect is under question.  We have a similar expression: "Sunt varză (less intellectual ability,  I suppose. )  / praf (extended to less energy of any kind) ". 
However,  "I' m beat" is more for "Sunt mort".


----------

